# Your favorite mbuna ever?



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm trying to take a collective on what every ones favorite mbuna is. Ill start with mine....sorry if i spell it wrong still learning latin lol....metriaclima sp. chewere my avatar. I LOVE THIS FISH!!! How about you guys? Whats your favorite mbuna?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Out of fish I have: M. Estherae aka Red Zebra.
Favorite: P. Saulosi


----------



## cichlid_crazy (Jul 24, 2012)

My favorite by far is Demasoni


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

It probably depends on which day of the week you ask but my favorite that I actually own would be saulosi. I do really like chewere (hoping to score some soon) as well as some of the afras.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Demasoni without a doubt.


----------



## infamous (Mar 28, 2012)

Is have to say pseudtropheus demasoni...but all mbuna are great to have.v


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

Metriclima sp Msobo


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

perspicax orange cap... by far


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

All time iconic fav mbuna has to be Labidochromis Caeruleus. It has mild temperament, always keeps his color strong both male and female. I've swaped a lot of mbuna species in my tank, but my tank always had Caeruleus in it, no matter what. Still does...


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I'd say a good chilumba BB zebra.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Either Metriaclima sp. "Msobo"
or
Tropheops sp. "Chilumba"

Kevin


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

1.Saulosi, 2. Cyno Hara, 3. Giant Demasoni,


----------



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cyno afra (cobue)


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

Iodotropheus Sprengerea AKA Rusty.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

id like to get my hands on some tropheops sp. yellow chins


----------

